# Chromogynos tankmates, and a few other questions



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a breeding group of Paralabidochromis chromogynos, and need suggestions for tank mates. This is a 55 standard. Had them in a 75 with nyererei and Msobo, but the msobo wouldnt let them breed. So I pulled them, and moved them to a 55 where they are much happier. Would like something where the females have color/pattern as well, but obviously nothing that would get confusing for the chromogynos. Considered Zebra obliquidens, but I keep seeing silver females. Then I will see yellow females, what gives? Is it yellow, silver, or either one? Here is my short list for possible tank mates.
Zebra obliquidens
Bihiru scraper
Blue Rock Kribs (if I can find them)
Haplichromis "flameback" Not the Kyoga type, sometimes seen as a Xyxichromis?
I would love to do Neochromis Omnicaruleus, or Neo. Rufocaudalis, but the OB females may be too similar to the piebalds. Not too mention, from my understanding, both of these are just plain mean. Any thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you'd be fine with the zebra obliquidens and the Xystichromis sp"kyoga flameback". I'd avoid the rock kribs as they are also from the genus Paralabidochromis and if I'm not mistaken there are non-OB forms of the chromogymnos that look similar to the Blue (ugandan) rock kribs. I too currently have a group of 6 of the chromogymnos and find them to be model citizens. I have them in with some leftovers and they get along fine with them - Astatotilapia aneocolor, Aulonocara Sp. German red and Ctenochromis horei.


----------

